# Comb Honey Grading ?



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Is there a system for grading comb honey ? I understand that Comb Honey is shown at fairs and such but have never seen much about grading it ? Thanks for any information ...Rick


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*hee is the usda*

This is an older link but informative http://www.ams.usda.gov/standards/comhoney.pdf


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

RR ...Thanks for the link ...I thought that open cells were not acceptable . Last year a few of mine had some pollen in them, but people still bought them. I wouldnt use any that the queen had gotten in to lay any brood even thou she had moved back down below....Rick


----------

